# RHB Building Plans



## kclarey1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello all!

Has anyone seen this on the RhB website? And if so have you had any luck getting them? I just stubbled across it and am thinking of ordering a plan of Filsur Station.

Regards 
-Kyle

Link to page:
https://www.rhb.ch/en/company/treasure-trove-for-railway-fans/plans


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Kyle,
I'm not aware of anyone who has ordered them yet but did you know that Kotsch makes a nice scale model of the Filisur station? 
Have a look:

http://www.modellbau-kotsch.de

I think Train-Li-USA was bringing them in. 

Keith


----------

